# Tool Talk >  Model engine compilation - video

## Jon

Compilation of over a dozen different running model engines. 10:19 video:




Previously:

working paper engine models
miniature Ford 300 inline six engine
Sausage heat engine GIF
Mini steam traction engine can crusher
Glass model steam engine - video

----------

bigtrev8xl (Aug 9, 2018),

Frank S (May 24, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (May 25, 2018),

jjr2001 (Aug 8, 2018),

mklotz (May 24, 2018),

MountainMan (Aug 18, 2018),

oldcaptainrusty (May 25, 2018),

Paul Jones (May 30, 2018),

PJs (May 24, 2018),

rlm98253 (May 24, 2018),

Seedtick (May 24, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

Fantastic. Thanks for that.

All very well executed models. I'd have reservations putting open flame flammenfressers on my model boat but at least you wouldn't need running lights.

----------


## Frank S

THose are some cool models I can only imagine how much time would be involved in making one.

----------


## bruce.desertrat

2300 hours for at least one of 'em : https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-cul...built-by-hand/ I've seen other examples of his work before, it is staggeringly good.

----------


## PJs

The 16 cylinder radial Sterling from JohnnyQ90 is actually a Bangood kit. He modified the front end on it with the turbine prop and cowling and got it to run at 20k if I remember right. Watch the video if you get the chance...he does some kool stuff

I had the pleasure of going to the big vintage Car/Model show in the East Bay in 2014 with my son. Got to see up close some amazing engines like these and meet some amazing people who made them. One in particular that lit my candle was a Radial with a Big O'prop that he ran it out side the exhibit for us. I have an MP4 of it running but was shooting hand held with my baby Olympus...not great video but here a picture of the engine with the cowling off. Quite a Day!



Nice find on the compilation Jon!

 :Hat Tip:  PJ

----------


## KustomsbyKent

truly amazing work by all of the small engine builders. Some of those I have seen in other videos, but nice to see the variety by this video. That jet engine at the end was something else, can you imagine the first time spooling it up to 95,000 RPM???
Thanks for finding and sharing.
Kent

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

jjr2001 (Aug 8, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Aug 8, 2018),

PJs (Aug 8, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 8, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Miniature W-32:

----------

darkoford (Aug 18, 2018),

HUMARIA (Aug 20, 2018),

jackhoying (Aug 17, 2018),

NortonDommi (Aug 19, 2018),

oldcaptainrusty (Aug 17, 2018),

PJs (Aug 19, 2018),

rlm98253 (Aug 17, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 17, 2018),

Texf1 (Aug 20, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 17, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Jon words cannot describe

----------


## mklotz

I'm going to guess the maker of this masterpiece is/was a watchmaker. The plethora of slotted screws where model engine makers would have used studs or SHCSs leads me to that conclusion. Regardless, the engine is a masterpiece; the crankshaft alone belongs in a museum. 

2520 hours to complete corresponds to 315 eight hour days (and who can do that kind of work for 8 hours/day, day in and out?). More realistically, at 40 hours/week, it's 63 weeks or a year and a quarter of full time work. 

The most appalling thing to me is that, if this engine came up on _Antiques Roadshow_, it would be appraised at only a tiny fraction of a soup can poster made by some demented scribbler or a scrap of paper with some stupid rock/sports personality's signature on it.

----------

lavern s (Aug 20, 2018),

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## Bony

Fantastic, simply awesome. I feel very, very humble and inadequate. Thanks a million for finding and sharing that Jon.
Bony

----------


## Jeff Michel

I believe Mr. Klotz's last paragraph is an unfortunate but accurate assessment of what sort of rubbish that people place value.
Thanks for posting, absolutely incredible.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I'm going to guess the maker of this masterpiece is/was a watchmaker. The plethora of slotted screws where model engine makers would have used studs or SHCSs leads me to that conclusion. Regardless, the engine is a masterpiece; the crankshaft alone belongs in a museum.



I'm not impressed; more correct terms being awestruck, dumb-founded, speechless, envious, astounded...speaking of watchmakers and their particularly intricate mechanisms known as 'complications', this is rightly among them.

----------

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## Bony

Just think for a moment as to how you would set up to grind the cams, let alone figure out the geometry. The crank also, as Marv mentioned. Astounding machining and tenacity. I'm going to be thinking about this all day.
Bony

----------

Hemi (Aug 17, 2018),

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## ibdennyak

Amazing....not only the skill level, but the patience to build it

----------


## Hemi

Jon, These are GREAT!!!!!! Man, the machine work that goes into these little running beasts is just down-right impressive!!!!! So. without further adue I give you:




How fitting? User "Hemi" posts the 426 HEMI everyone with any car knowledge should know!!!!! I love this little Gem and would LOVE to have one..... BUT. More time then I got to put into one! Hope everyone enjoys!!!! -This engine was dome perfectly........ LOOKS just like the real thing, in 1/4th scale, and my only complaint? POLISH those damned Valve covers, would ya or paint them with wrinkle finish black to make it even more true to the real thing!!!!! 

(I BET it make an interesting lawn mower engine!!!!!!) Be the only one in town! (maybe the world?) LOL

----------

Jon (Aug 18, 2018),

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## MountainMan

Wow that was a great video!! I always wanted to try to make a mini steam engine just haven't gotten around to it yet.

----------


## mklotz

Operating model engines are a pleasure to watch but it gets even more fascinating if the engine is embedded in a well-researched diorama that kinetically describes the uses to which these engines were put.

I've written about this video before but the work of this Canadian gentleman is so outstanding it deserves another exposure...

----------

Jeff Michel (Aug 18, 2018),

Jon (Aug 18, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Dec 10, 2018),

MountainMan (Aug 18, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 18, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

Model engines are best appreciated if you see them "live". If you live anywhere close to where one of the major shows is held, try to visit and see the action close-up. To whet your appetite, here's a video (part 1 of 4) from the 2017 Cabin Fever show held yearly in Lebanon, PA.




Learn more at:

Home

----------

Jon (Aug 18, 2018),

MountainMan (Aug 18, 2018),

PJs (Aug 19, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 18, 2018)

----------


## Jon

The W-32 builder (Motores Patelo) has a nice collection of YouTube vids. Here's another:





More from this same guy:

----------

Hemi (Aug 18, 2018),

MountainMan (Aug 18, 2018),

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Well I just added it to my list of things to make, one of these days.

Fascinating seeing the balanced pennies.

Ralph

----------


## MountainMan

I found a bunch of free plans that you can download for steam engines if anyone is interested...just thought I would share. 

Plans for Everything, Mostly Free

----------


## Frank S

This looks like the video of the crank and other parts being made

----------

Beserkleyboy (Aug 18, 2018),

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## rasta

> I'm going to guess the maker of this masterpiece is/was a watchmaker. The plethora of slotted screws where model engine makers would have used studs or SHCSs leads me to that conclusion. Regardless, the engine is a masterpiece; the crankshaft alone belongs in a museum. 
> 
> 2520 hours to complete corresponds to 315 eight hour days (and who can do that kind of work for 8 hours/day, day in and out?). More realistically, at 40 hours/week, it's 63 weeks or a year and a quarter of full time work. 
> 
> The most appalling thing to me is that, if this engine came up on _Antiques Roadshow_, it would be appraised at only a tiny fraction of a soup can poster made by some demented scribbler or a scrap of paper with some stupid rock/sports personality's signature on it.



hi Marv :Frown: hope that this time I have your name right )
This fellow believe it or not is a Ship engine mechanic, lives in a small Galician town in the northern part of Spain, all the plans for this engine and all of the other ones that he has made , were done by himself, (no CAD here) he would be about 76 now...And he has made all this marvellous stuff with the help of a pedestal drill and a old bench lathe...there are many Youtube files about him .. he is one of the best I have seen considering how he made this stuff.
Regards
Mariano

----------

PJs (Aug 19, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 20, 2018)

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Frank, thank you for sharing that...a truly remarkable man! ....now I'm feeling a bit inadequate...oh well, at least we can enjoy and respect this magnificent work! Cheers

Jim

----------


## Frank S

After watching several of his videos I couldn't help but notice the complete lack of ultra precision set up tooling for making the many parts in multiples.
To complexity of some of these would be difficult at best on a multiple axis machining center. He may have had a mill but I don't recall seeing one. Almost everything was made on the old lathe and the drill press or by hand filing in a vice.

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Frank, I noticed that as well. No apparent layout or centre punching prior to drilling cylinder sleeve bolt holes. Also noticed that the cross sectional shape of the rods was not consistent. And still using a old school vernier caliper! And, yes, the hand filing and lapping of parts ....I took a bicycle frame building course from Albert Eisentraut, in Oakland, CA in 1975. I remember questioning him on measurement, and he chuckled and said that his tube dimension could be + or - 3mm. I was gobsmacked! I thought it was all super precise. He also taught us to use our fingers and eyes to 'feel' small differences in parts, like .002"...And another wise man (lumber and woodworking mentor), had a good saying, 'If it looks right, it is right...' which allows for things being out of level/plumb. But I still try to keep my woodwork + or - .5mm....cheers
Jim

----------


## MountainMan

Ok I have to admit...I am really into these little engines. Does anyone know of a good starter kit available to buy for my 10yr old son? He loves to tinker like his dad  :Smash:

----------


## MountainMan

I downloaded some plans to build one myself. For my son I seen this kit https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...g=s4343sdfd-20 Has anyone ever bought one? Just curious if it's easy enough for a young boy.

----------

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

> I downloaded some plans to build one myself. For my son I seen this kit https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...g=s4343sdfd-20 Has anyone ever bought one? Just curious if it's easy enough for a young boy.



A 10 year old with moderate mechanical skills should have no problem assembling that kit. I stress "assemble" as opposed to "build" or "construct" since it's all finished parts and the assembly is very simple.

Frankly, he would learn a lot more by actually building, with your help, a simple oscillator, the typical starter engine. Little Machine Shop sells an example...

https://littlemachineshop.com/projec...tingengine.php

or choose one of Elmer Verburg's oscillator, e.g...

http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngine...blerBoiler.pdf

A steam boiler in the hands of a child can be a dangerous mix. Running these engines on compressed air is much safer.

----------

MountainMan (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## Ralphxyz

I really appreciated my Dad encouraging me to build a Steam engine when I was a kid, I think I partially got the boiler constructed never did fire it off but really enjoyed working on it.

Ralph

----------


## MountainMan

> A 10 year old with moderate mechanical skills should have no problem assembling that kit. I stress "assemble" as opposed to "build" or "construct" since it's all finished parts and the assembly is very simple.
> 
> Frankly, he would learn a lot more by actually building, with your help, a simple oscillator, the typical starter engine. Little Machine Shop sells an example...
> 
> https://littlemachineshop.com/projec...tingengine.php
> 
> 
> 
> or choose one of Elmer Verburg's oscillator, e.g...
> ...



That's a great point Marv!! I just printed the plans from the little machine shop and fired up the A/C in the shop. :Beer:

----------

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

Boilers are very dangerous, especially so in the hands of novices.

When people who want to build boilers ask me for advice, I always recommend that they get a kit so they at least have the right materials and responsible build instructions.

PM Research has two boiler kits, a horizontal model...

https://www.pmmodelengines.com/shop/...-boiler-kit-2/

and a simpler, vertical one....

https://www.pmmodelengines.com/shop/...-boiler-kit-1/

I built the latter and can tell you that, while it's not complex, it will test the skills of even an accomplished metalworker.

Also, count on spending a fair amount of money on the boiler "furniture", valves, gauges, piping, feed pump, water tank, sight glass, safety valves, whistle, etc..

Run on compressed air until you've developed boiler-level skills and a thorough knowledge of the associated safety concerns.

----------

MountainMan (Aug 21, 2018)

----------


## Texf1

That is an absolute masterpiece. Excellent work.

----------


## Jon

Model Challenger V8 Flathead. 1:18 video:

----------

baja (Dec 4, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Dec 10, 2018),

PJs (Dec 3, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 3, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 2, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Oh My Jon that sound was terrific. Seen V8's running before but this one seems to have a bit of a cam to it and grabs rev's quick...Impressive. Love to see the inside of the distributor. Surprising it appears to have a single exhaust on this side and the exhaust still seems tuned to the bore/stroke/cam. I like the opposed 4 across the table too...those carbs and venturies are impressive builds as well as the finned heads.

----------


## 2SSRedline

The 4 cylinder is Ron's 1/4 scale 270 Offenhauser.
At one time he had plans for it for sale.

----------

PJs (Dec 4, 2018)

----------


## olmike

I think that lower pipe is a cooling line,the exhaust is coming out of upper part of the engine.

----------


## PJs

> The 4 cylinder is Ron's 1/4 scale 270 Offenhauser.
> At one time he had plans for it for sale.



Thought that looked familiar just couldn't see enough of it. There was an engine that changed the game! Thank You for the info!

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I think that lower pipe is a cooling line,the exhaust is coming out of upper part of the engine.



Somehow that rings a bell. A few early engines had intake and exhaust valves of two different diameters. Some were modded by hotrodders to run same direction as conceived but reversed flow of intake through exhaust ports if larger. Huge potential at extended high speed like Bonneville. His little flathead may depict that idea. What doesn't jive, model's exhaust ports [cylinder head] are closed..... :Head Scratch:

----------


## Frank S

Maybe I'm one of the few on here who has actually worked on the old Ford V8 flat heads or maybe there are others who have not chimed in yet. 
the heads of a flat head engine do not have ports for the intake or the exhaust the only thing they have in a hollowed out area for the combustion chamber and relief for the valves to open. Of course they have cooling channels and cavities in them but those were largely inadequate.
the intake and exhaust valve configurations were also a little goofy numbering the banks as 1234 on 1 side then the intakes for #s 1&2 would be next to each other then 3&4 would be next to each other. for the exhaust #1 would be forward of the intake and #4 would be behind the intake #2&3 valves shared a single port. this was mirrored for the other bank.

----------

PJs (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## 2SSRedline

I think the Challenger flathead V8 was more like the early Cadillac V8 that had both intake and exhaust between the cylinder banks.
George Britnells recent "Fordillac V8" was like this.
http://www.modelenginemaker.com/inde...ic,3846.0.html
http://www.modelenginemaker.com/inde...ic,8035.0.html

----------

PJs (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> I think the Challenger flathead V8 was more like the early Cadillac V8 that had both intake and exhaust between the cylinder banks.
> George Britnells recent "Fordillac V8" was like this.
> http://www.modelenginemaker.com/inde...ic,3846.0.html
> Fordillac V-8 engine running, finally



Yes you are correct it was the Cadillac with the exhaust ports on the inside the Ford ports were outside. 



http://www.m24chaffee.com/cadillac-f...gine-data.html

----------

Jon (Dec 5, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Dec 10, 2018)

----------

